# anyone in Cyprus



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

So, my wet dream of about 8 years now is getting a bit more realistic and i'm hoping to become a GTR owner in the near future. 

i noticed there was a few people from Cyprus on the board, so i thought i'd ask a few questions regarding owning a skyline over here.

First of all.... emissions. How on earth do i get past MOT? i'm sure some of you may have "people" that deal with these things, but meh, what are the chances of a 550ish hp street monster passing emissions legally? ( or registration for that matter, since its prob arriving modded)

Now for the 2nd important part... i dont want trouble with the cops lol. I intend on running the car on high flow cats and the most silent exhaust i can get my hands (hks or mines silent versions? havent really looked into it that much) without compromising that much airflow. However, when i get pulled over i'm sure they'll pop the bonnet and start asking questions... anyone got any info on that? ( think maxxed out gt-ss and all supporting mods)

Finally... *drumroll*... mechanics! can anyone over here work on these cars "reliably"? Preferably located in limassol but i'm willing to go the extra mile for the right person.

thanks for your input!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

My brother lives in the Larnaca area, he knows a guy that works on them and can get parts etc...I can ask him for more details if you want?

Otherwise try asking M19 GTR (Tony). 

Have they clamped down on noise over there then?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys i'm from Cy as well. Not only about the noise but lowering as well and wheel dimensions e.t.c. I had a Honda civic sir and was held by the Cyprus police for 1.5 years until the court battle ended and my car only had D2 suspension, was lowered, had 4-1 manifolds and straight through pipes and the police told me to remove everything! Bad situation over here bieleve me...I'm sick of these sh*t over here


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

Noise has always been the issue here, but it wont start becoming a problem for me unless the car HAS to be loud. i'm not a fan of loud exhausts and want it as silent as possible, but i realize that i may not be able to have it dead silent without compromising a good chunk of power and even maybe risk having higher back pressure that may hurt the turbos and whatnot.

My issue is being pulled over and sent for inspection or something. If it gets impounded i'll flat out die on the spot haha. I thought about using black stock looking couplers and even powdercoating/painting all the aftermarket pipework in the engine just to make it look stock-ish, but on the other hand i have no idea what those damn inspectors look for , and how far their knowledge stretches when it comes to mods on the particular car (ive seen quite a few non gtrs running around tho) . Any insight on this would be of particular interest.

I've heard about the fellow you're talking about in Larnaca, he rebuilt an RB with forged internals for someone on the CY boards but its nice to have more options. Thanks for the input so far, appreciated.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

wow, sounds like its getting to be a little silly over there! Glad i left when i did!!

Good luck, and defo send Tony a PM he seems to know a good few people over there that might help.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

The police are actually not as bad as everyone makes them out to be,i know they used to be bad 3-4years ago but have since calmed down abit when people started taking them to court. I got pulled over 4-5 times whilst i was out there and all they did was check if i had the relevant paper work, insurance, never did they ask me to open the bonnet nor did they say anything bout noise and my car isnt on the quiet side.

There is a few good garages in Limassol and Larnaca if required i can pm all the details for them, or if your very picky have Rob from TR Racing fly over and sort it out for you...lol.


If there is anything else i can help with let me know.

Tony


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

souroull said:


> So, my wet dream of about 8 years now is getting a bit more realistic and i'm hoping to become a GTR owner in the near future.
> 
> i noticed there was a few people from Cyprus on the board, so i thought i'd ask a few questions regarding owning a skyline over here.
> 
> ...


Hello there, same as you after many many years of dreaming this car just bought one from the uk and i will bring it to Cyprus hopefully soon to register it. First of all to register the jap car in Cyprus it should be only a EU registered and first registration in an EU country, so if the car was first registered in Jap and then in Uk then u can not register it in Cyprus, for this i am sure because i have called many times and at finally i had to go there in the registration office to collect all these information, so thats your first problem. Now after you find a uk spec skyline it mast be totally a factory made and not tune to pass the registration this they made very clear at the reg office so you should find something with stock engine and prob. put a stock exhaust , i was lucky cause i have found a fully stock gtr uk spec , and after all of this when you register it you can start modifying. A good shop with some knowledge is stavros (nasstama) in larnaca if you want some more details i can pm you my phone.

Eftychios


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

Eftychie thanks for your input. I know it has to be a UK car but i didnt think that it has to be a 100% stock car... that just sucks. oh well. where are you located and when is the car coming?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

and what model is it?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

ok dear friends from cy just came back from the long long drive through europe, i got the lovely beyside blue uk spec gtr 34 in few days will be in cyprus hopefully.
Souroull i am from Larnaca the car will be registered and i will take it out again as i am studying abroad, the reasson i will register it is to get the insurance from cyprus, and then after 2 years of being stock it will be back in cy for good with a nice full nismo spec engine so it comes complete if i save enough money  .


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

:clap: Mpravo re file ate me to kalo How much will you have to save in order to buy the Nismo engine mate?


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

is it just me or is there alot of cypriots on here lol , im well chuffed im not the only one :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

:clap:You too are cypriot mate!!!!??:clap:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

There seems to be a quite a few of us! :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe we should do a thread then:chuckle:


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Big hello from to all the Cypriots on here, I'm Greek 
Can't wait to come to Cyprus one day as I've never been yet.

Na'ste kala paides, kalo kalokairi!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Multics said:


> Big hello from to all the Cypriots on here, I'm Greek
> Can't wait to come to Cyprus one day as I've never been yet.
> 
> Na'ste kala paides, kalo kalokairi!



Episis file


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

mate dont go there you wont want to come back , i have to be dragged onto the plane to go back home to the uk lol


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

cant spell right but ,,,,kali speara filos


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

bigchris350 said:


> cant spell right but ,,,,kali speara filos



Buddy i thing you've been toooooooooo long in the U.K:chuckle:


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I know the feeling mate, I'm going to Greece for three weeks (counting days) and I don't know what's going to make me come back, seriously!


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Buddy i thing you've been toooooooooo long in the U.K:chuckle:


lol tell me about it mate , im coming there later this year to see my bupos and cousins , cant wait :clap::clap:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> :clap: Mpravo re file ate me to kalo How much will you have to save in order to buy the Nismo engine mate?


the nismo engine if i have calculated well it will be a little more than 20.000Eur
mate  . You just have to know that once you get this car you never stop paying... hehe. Do you own one ? Just currius to know how many gtr34 are in Cyprus , vspec i think is only one + mine, But maybe there are some r32, and 33.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> the nismo engine if i have calculated well it will be a little more than 20.000Eur
> mate  . You just have to know that once you get this car you never stop paying... hehe. Do you own one ? Just currius to know how many gtr34 are in Cyprus , vspec i think is only one + mine, But maybe there are some r32, and 33.



No, actually i think there are 5-6 r34's out there maybe more...
I don't own one but i will by the end of this year and i will definetely need your help to find a good one!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> No, actually i think there are 5-6 r34's out there maybe more...
> I don't own one but i will by the end of this year and i will definetely need your help to find a good one!


anytime just let me know, i will be happy to help you, since i have been there i can guide you with all the details you will need, just pm me your mob number i will sent you my n. and we can come in touch when you need me.


----------

